# Minn Kota Edge/Battery connection



## h20man (Aug 7, 2011)

I currently have a Tracker Grizzly 1448. I am looking to add a Minn Kota Edge Bow trolling motor. I noticed that the black/red wires coming from the foot controller have a smaller diameter connector then say the Endura or typical transom motor does. What is the easiest way to connect the Edge straight to a marine battery? Thanks


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 7, 2011)

You need a 60 amp breaker on your positive line before hooking up to the battery. I have a minn kota edge and I ran some 6 gauge wire from to the battery to hub (with the 60 amp on the positive). Then I hooked the motor up to the hub. Check out genuinedealz.com for wiring gear. Hope this helps.


----------



## h20man (Aug 7, 2011)

ohiolunker said:


> You need a 60 amp breaker on your positive line before hooking up to the battery. I have a minn kota edge and I ran some 6 gauge wire from to the battery to hub (with the 60 amp on the positive). Then I hooked the motor up to the hub. Check out genuinedealz.com for wiring gear. Hope this helps.


Ok maybe a silly question but if the positive goeds to the 60 amp breaker, where do the black/negative go?


----------



## Zum (Aug 8, 2011)

h20man said:


> ohiolunker said:
> 
> 
> > You need a 60 amp breaker on your positive line before hooking up to the battery. I have a minn kota edge and I ran some 6 gauge wire from to the battery to hub (with the 60 amp on the positive). Then I hooked the motor up to the hub. Check out genuinedealz.com for wiring gear. Hope this helps.
> ...


The black goes to your negative post(battery).
The red goes to your positive post,you put the breaker as close to your batteries positive post as possible.
I have the breaker attached to my battery(positive)the red wire connects to it.
I have one like this,works fine.


Heres a simple picture if your is 12 volt(should be)


----------



## h20man (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok hopefully I can clarify my question. The foot pedal has the power cables coming from it that I suppose go to the battery, red/black. The lugs on the ends is smaller than the ones on my transom trolling motor and won't go on the battery terminals. How can I connect the Edge motor to the battery or what else is needed? My guess is the lugs are 1/4" on the motor, battery terminal post are 1/2"?


----------



## Zum (Aug 9, 2011)

What type battery you using?
Most deep cycles have the smaller posts(wing nuts normally) on them as well as the big ones(smooth).


----------



## h20man (Aug 9, 2011)

Zum said:


> What type battery you using?
> Most deep cycles have the smaller posts(wing nuts normally) on them as well as the big ones(smooth).


Everstart Marine battery. It has the really big posts, smaller posts that the wingnuts fit. The Edge though has lugs that are even smaller and I'd like to find an easy way to hook them up to my battery if possible.


----------



## Zum (Aug 10, 2011)

For me...I'd cut those small connections off and put some on that would fit.
Crimp then solder...


----------

